
10xer – Become a 10x programmer now! - sanketdasgupta
https://github.com/SanketDG/10xer
======
nicoburns
This is actually a good counterexample for people who think splitting code
down into one-line methods improves readability.

~~~
bJGVygG7MQVF8c
I see this a lot from Rubyists. Thank Sandi Metz and the rest of thought
leader (read: grifter) community.

------
warent
tenx_me_right_now() // SINGLE RESPONSIBLITY PRINCIPLE, ONE FUNCTION ONE THING,
NO ERROR CHECKS!

I'm in tears. HN late at night (pacific time) is so bizarre but beautiful. I'm
ready to be a 10x programmer.

